# Dead possum.



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Driving home this evening I saw a dead possum along the the side of the road. Not an unusual sighting, I'll admit, but I realized that this was only the second possum I've seen this year. Are they scarce this year? Are they hiding from me? Maybe I'm going blind or just become very unobservant. Have you seen many this year?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not sure about quantity of them this year , but they have to be about the toughest creature alive per pound


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

They might just be in the down part of their population cycle. I don't know how fast they rebound but **** prices were very high a couple of years ago and possums are a common "incidental" catch so their population probably took a beating. **** spring back fast but I don't know about possums.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/mammals/virginiaopossum.html

It sounds like they have the potential to crank out young ones so unless they have a really high mortality their population should bounce back pretty fast weather permitting. I've seen them dead on the road here north of Brainerd but not for a while.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

There's also the possibility of other critters coming along and eating the dead possums, which are small enough for a quick grab and go kind of meal...




.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got one laying in the front door flower bed I need to take care of when it gets light.

Was on the front porch and scared Kare last evening when she was going to go out to the honey house.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Possum population should be increasing, as they are breeders, have multiple births and nobody eats possum anymore, so we could get over run with them...


----------

